
UK refuses Assange safe passage to hospital - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/uk-refuses-assange-safe-passage-to-hospital-to-diagnose-shoulder-pain/
======
Tomte
The UK is right, IMO.

Assange doesn't have some magical special status. Rule if Law means, among
other things, that he shouldn't get preferential treatment, just because he
has an illustrious post address now.

~~~
dalke
Assange simply isn't sick enough. Based on the British precedent with Augusto
Pinochet, and applying the rule of law non-preferentially, once Assange is of
frail health, he should be allowed to return to Australia.

